# Monarch to stop sales of Monster scenes end of THIS year..



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Just a heads up to those who didn't get em yet...On Monarch's facebook page, he says "end of the calendar year" he is stopping sales of the Jekyll and Dracula Monster set.. I asked him if whats left will go to wholesalers or distributors or how well they sold, and as usual with him, his reply was " nothing to disclose now"..another detailed reply from him...I don't know what the mystery is , but if any of you want em, now is the time to order them...


Z*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You`ll know Jan 1 2016...
But by all means order Right Now if you haven`t
Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> You`ll know Jan 1 2016...
> But by all means order Right Now if you haven`t
> Denis


*must be QUITE a thing I will know on January 1,2016..

Z*


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, that hurts. I wanted to order this after the new year, and my payday. Too much to take care of before Christmas so hoped to put this off till January. 

Rob


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I get paid once a month. Next pay day is January 18


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

He`s selling them on ebay right now http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Mons...844857?hash=item35f82b2939:g:U~MAAOSwZ1lWdeNS

Perhaps after Jan.1, they might still be available here... contact him to see if they will be...
If so it will be the only place you can get them from....and then that`s it.....
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Couldn't hurt to drop him a line and let him know you want to buy a set but don't get paid until XX.
He might be willing to take the order and hold the kits until then.
The worst that could happen is he could say no.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> Couldn't hurt to drop him a line and let him know you want to buy a set but don't get paid until XX.
> He might be willing to take the order and hold the kits until then.
> The worst that could happen is he could say no.


*or ..he might say "nothing to disclose now":freak:*


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Does anyone else think it's a little strange that he would put a time limit on kits that already have a production limit in place? And on top of that, he is already selling these kits on eBay? From a business point of view, it doesn't make any sense. 

All I can think of is he might be worried about licensing issues. Does anyone who bought these kits know if the Dracula is licensed from Universal? I know that if it has the medallion, then it by rights is their property and would need to be licensed.

I too am curious to see what his January 1st reveal might be.

I guess we will know in a few days!

Tory


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I'm guessing "Batman V Superman" will be in theater's BEFORE Scott's "January 1st" reveal. :freak:
Tom


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

my guess would be he is selling what he can at retail prices, then he will wholesale the balance to a retailer... I always felt like Scott did not have interest in being in the kit business as a long term thing. I am sure with all his other interests sitting on a few hundred kits eventually selling one or two a month does not appeal to him... I am just glad he did them (and his other to date released kits) they really are great. Buy'em up folks..


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm glad I got one from him already. I want to get another but like the few stated here, it would be after the new year. I'll email Scott to find out if he can reserve or If I need to purchase ASAP.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys,
It's been ages since I've been around. Dove into another hobby….flying RC airplanes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6uQ0Ptt6zI

When I get into a new hobby I go whole-heartedly, and often will move out of the proceeding one. But, no, I'm not gonna quit my models…just taking a very long break. Haven't worked on a model in ages, and my old monster model website is down. I just pulled my Ghost model out the other day and started painting it.

I really want these Dracula/Hyde models. I am not a member of Facebook or Ebay anymore. How may I obtain this kit before it's gone? Please direct me…thanks!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Hey guys,
> It's been ages since I've been around. Dove into another hobby….flying RC airplanes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6uQ0Ptt6zI
> ...


Contact him here [email protected] You've got 60 hours....
Denis


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Gotcha!
Thanks Denis! Just emailed him now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Gotcha!
> Thanks Denis! Just emailed him now.


No problemo...just ordered 2 more myself:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Contact him here [email protected] You've got 60 hours....
> Denis


Well, you've got 60 hours to order them from Scott...


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

My guess is someone sent him a letter to cease. I hope thats not the case....but sadly it probably is. There are only 2 parties who would bother. I hope its neither and Scott just is trying to clean house. But we do live in an extremely thin skinned,litigious society.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

The actual quote from the FB page is this.

"FYI: Facebook sales of Monarch Monsters cease at the end of the calendar year. Fresh new beginning in 2016"

All it says is that FB sales stop at the end of the year.
That still leaves ebay sales, website sales, email sale, and who knows what else.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

mcdougall said:


> No problemo...just ordered 2 more myself:thumbsup:
> Denis


Just heard from him, and it looks like I'm skipping this model.

He'll only take my payment through Paypal, and I vowed a long time ago I'd never do Paypal again. I hated Paypal. And I haven't done Ebay in ages…don't even remember my name there, and have no desire to sign up again. Facebook? Blah! If I buy online it's with credit/debit or money order…none of which Scott will take from me obviously. Anyway, I haven't been in monster model building fever mode for a couple years now. Back then, I would have been having a conniption fit to get these things in my hands, but obviously the stars are not aligning in my favor here, so I guess it wasn't meant to be. Ah well, back to the RCgroups.com forum, and flying airplanes it is. At least with airplanes it's not through any of the channels I'd have to go through for this model. BUT, at least it's good to know he released them finally, after announcing he was ready to sell them, what…2 years ago? LOL. I still have a huge pile of models to build one day, so this doesn't sting too bad, but it would have been nice...

Later folks! Thanks anyway.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Just heard from him, and it looks like I'm skipping this model.
> 
> He'll only take my payment through Paypal, and I vowed a long time ago I'd never do Paypal again. I hated Paypal. And I haven't done Ebay in ages…don't even remember my name there, and have no desire to sign up again. Facebook? Blah! If I buy online it's with credit/debit or money order…none of which Scott will take from me obviously. Anyway, I haven't been in monster model building fever mode for a couple years now. Back then, I would have been having a conniption fit to get these things in my hands, but obviously the stars are not aligning in my favor here, so I guess it wasn't meant to be. Ah well, back to the RCgroups.com forum, and flying airplanes it is. At least with airplanes it's not through any of the channels I'd have to go through for this model. BUT, at least it's good to know he released them finally, after announcing he was ready to sell them, what…2 years ago? LOL. I still have a huge pile of models to build one day, so this doesn't sting too bad, but it would have been nice...
> 
> Later folks! Thanks anyway.


My Paypal is hooked straight up to my bank and I use it the same as a debit card...No Credit Card involved... When I make a purchase it is automatically debited from my Bank account...
Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That is how I have my Paypal set up too - I use it to pay a couple bills too that use Paypal as an option.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have another set coming too.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

mcdougall said:


> My Paypal is hooked straight up to my bank and I use it the same as a debit card...No Credit Card involved... When I make a purchase it is automatically debited from my Bank account...
> Denis


You're not the only one who doesn't Paypal,welcome to the club!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I have two sets already, and figured I better get another one..I e-mailed Monarch on Monday to buy another one...not a peep from him back since...

Z*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It took him a few days to get back to me with an invoice


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Yay! Scott is taking my money order!
I'm assuming the 60 hour window is not in affect anymore.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the reason just became clear - Scott just announced on Facebook that Monarch is closing its doors.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, that's a bummer. Does anyone know why? Did he say?
RIP Monarch.

Glad I bought the ones that I did. I was telling my Dad about these models today and how it took ages for Monarch to release them. I was also telling him that for a number of years there was this retro styrene monster frenzy, and even though I've been out of the loop on all things models lately, I do occasionally check things out online to see what new and exciting things might be coming out, and sadly, for quite awhile now, I haven't seen anything at all that I wanted. Maybe alot of us rode the retro trend for awhile and maybe it's coming to another end like it did when we were kids? Nothing lasts forever. Yes, I know there's still the resin market, but I was never into resin at all…too expensive, too heavy, and mostly because it doesn't have the nostalgia factor that I enjoyed in working with styrene kits.

Just curious, whatever happened with the gazillion styrene retro Batman figures that were going to come out? Not that I had any interest in them. I saw Batman and the Catwoman in the LHS (since I still go there now that I am into flying RC airplanes), but whatever happened to the rest of the proposed line? Let me guess, they're not coming out?


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Word seems to have spread fast. One of the Dracula/Hyde kits went for $92 today on eBay. The BIN option probably looked real good in hindsight.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> ...Just curious, whatever happened with the gazillion styrene retro Batman figures that were going to come out? Not that I had any interest in them. I saw Batman and the Catwoman in the LHS (since I still go there now that I am into flying RC airplanes), but whatever happened to the rest of the proposed line? Let me guess, they're not coming out?


Those are produced by Moebius Models, not Monarch Models, and at least three more are supposed to be released in the next few months.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> Those are produced by Moebius Models, not Monarch Models, and at least three more are supposed to be released in the next few months.


Yeah, I knew that, I saw them in the LHS. I was a huge fan of the show when I was a little boy in the 1960's. In fact, I just bought the Season 1 DVD set at BestBuy. But for some reason I am just not a fan of super hero model kits...although I do own a few, but have no desire to purchase this set.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> Those are produced by Moebius Models, not Monarch Models, and at least three more are supposed to be released in the next few months.


What new ones are supposed to come out this year? I haven't heard and have all the current ones Frank has released. I'll be seeing him the 1st Saturday on February at Jaxcon and will ask him about it there.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Bob; Burt Ward Robin is next, would have been out in 2015, but some tweaks were requested by WB. It is listed for 1st quarter this year along with the Penguin and a 1/5 resin Batgirl. Riddler is listed for 2nd quarter. BTW, Frank sent me a resin copy of the Riddler sculpt and it is AWESOME! Kit will include TWO different heads, one hatted, one not, and I believe as with the Catwoman AND Robin kits, there will be alternate arms and the mask will be a separate piece to make painting easier. This is a GREAT time to be a figure modeler! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Tom, I was actually asking about Monster Scenes and maybe Zombie was talking about the entire product line. I've been waiting for Robin too as my Batman and Catwoman turned out great. Also, being originally from a Pontiac family, I plan on picking up his new Ventura kit at Jaxcon. If he is there he will have a table with great prices on slightly damaged box kits and I get whatever he has that I haven't already picked up previously.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Tom, I was actually asking about Monster Scenes and maybe Zombie was talking about the entire product line...


Just to clarify, I was strictly referring to Moebius' line of kits from the 1966 Batman television series in response to BobbysMonsterModels' question about them.


----------

